# Whats the biggest tires I can run on my Rockhopper?



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

I want to run larger tires on my '99 Rockhopper I just got? How big can I go?


----------



## grandmachine (Feb 10, 2012)

People tend to go up to a 29 inch tire with, but you're going to lose a bit of handling. (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

A 29er is a different bike. I'm inquiring about a bigger 26" tire. 

I would really like to run a 26x2.35 but I just don't think it will fit on the rear.


----------



## grandmachine (Feb 10, 2012)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> A 29er is a different bike. I'm inquiring about a bigger 26" tire.
> 
> I would really like to run a 26x2.35 but I just don't think it will fit on the rear.


lol noob mistake. I meant by running a 29 inch tire. From what I recall they tend to fit.


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

grandmachine said:


> lol noob mistake. I meant by running a 29 inch tire. From what I recall they tend to fit.


Might have a hard time getting them to hold onto those 26" wheels though... 

Drummerboy, looks like there isn't much extra room between the seatstays/chainstays for large tires so I kind of doubt you'll fit a 2.35" wide tire without hitting something. You should be safe if you stay no larger than 2.1-2.2 though, but some tires like the Kenda Nevegal 2.2 are very large for their rating, closer to the size of many 2.4" tires.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

grandmachine said:


> lol noob mistake. I meant by running a 29 inch tire. From what I recall they tend to fit.


26's are 26's and 29's, oh nevermind.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

firstly, to clear up any confusion, you're never going to fit a 29" tire of any sort on a 26" bike, even with 29" (aka 700c) rims. it will just never fit.

different companies have different sizing standards when it comes to tires. I had a 26x2.1 tire on my rear wheel at one time that was actually the same size as the 26x2.35 tire I had on the front wheel. the size and pattern of the lugs on the tire make a big difference too. that does not help the situation, but i think the best thing to do would be to take it to your local bike shop and buy something like a 2.3 and see if it fits. ask the bike shop about their return policy first and return it if it does not fit.

in general, older bikes like that won't fit fatties. more modern bikes are made with more clearance for wider tires.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Maxxix Ignitors 26x2.35 fit. Barely.. But they fit with about an 1/8" between the edge of the tire and the chain stays. And they ride oh special good.


----------

